#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Een waargebeurde verhaal..!

## lady_magrabia

NIET MEER MIJN LEVEN (waar gebeurd verhaal)

Vroeg in de ochtend werd ze wakker door het gegil van haar moeder. "Lieverd, er is iemand voor je mijn mooie lieve dochter" zei haar moeder tegen Hayat. Hayat deed langzaam haar ogen open en keek naar de wekker die naast haar hoofd lag. Half zeven. "Wat, zo vroeg a moi, wie is er?" vroeg Hayat. "Jallah, niet zoveel vragen. Ga douchen, kleed je netjes en mooi aan en kom dan gelijk naar beneden." Hayat snapte er niets van. Was het, nee dat kon toch niet? dacht ze. Ze deed wat haar moeder zei. Ze was per slot van rekening een keurig kind die alles wat haar ouders haar vermelde deed. Maar haar ouders luisterden nooit naar haar. Hoe konden ze nou willen dat hun net 18 jarige dochter al met iemand trouwde, iemand waar ze niet van hield?

Ze stapte nadenkend de douche in, en bleef daar zolang mogelijk totdat haar moeder hard op de deur bleef bonzen. "A lefrita, schiet op! Je bent echt soms een schande voor ons AibadAllah.!" Hayat deed de douche uit en wikkelde zichzelf in een handdoek, ze deed de badkamer deur open en liep haar moeder negerend voorbij. Haar moeder liep snel mompelend naar beneden. Hayat liep haar kamer in. Ze keek rond. "Wat moet ik in Godsnaam aan?" dacht ze. Een stiekeme gedachte was dat ze gewoon naakt de huiskamer binnen zou lopen. En dan maar de reacties van haar aanstaande bruidegom afwachten...

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze kreeg een glimlach op haar gezicht. Hayat deed de kastdeur open. In haar kastdeur zat een lange spiegel en ze bekeek zichzelf. Een slank lichaam was wat ze te zien kreeg. Hayat vond zichzelf altijd te dik, te vol. Ze pakte snel haar ondergoed, een nette zwarte lange rok die ze zelf verschrikkelijk vond, maar goed, zeer gepast voor dit soort daagjes, en een zwarte blouse. Haar haar deed ze in een knot. Ze deed de kastdeur open en bekeek zichzelf. Ze haalde diep adem en liep de kamer uit om vervolgens naar beneden te gaan.

Zachtjes ging de deur open en precies zoals ze had verwacht zat hij daar. Het was een achter neef, Faisel. Hij was lang, had een fijn gezicht maar Hayat voelde zich totaal niet tot hem aangetrokken. Ze wilde niet, maar had geen keus ze moest wel. De ochtend leek wel een eeuwigheid te duren. Eindelijk gingen ze weg. Faisel had zijn nummer voor haar achter gelaten zodat ze hem eventueel kon bellen om elkaar beter te leren kennen. Hayat's moeder had er zo op door gepushed hem nog diezelfde middag te bellen dat ze het deed. Ze was immers een goed meisje, ze moest wel, ze moest alles goed doen, alles het beste doen, anders was ze niet goed genoeg voor haar familie. 
Ja" hoorde Hayat een norse zware stem aan de andere kant van de lijn zeggen. "Met Hayat, is dit Faisel?" zei Hayat. "Eeeeh ja, hoe is het met je my lady" zei Faisel gelijk enthousiast. Tfoe dacht Hayat. "Eh ja goed." Ze wilde het liefst gelijk ter zake komen en zei er dus meteen achterna "Faisel, kan je straks afspreken, dan kunnen we elkaar beter leren kennen". Die woorden kwamen niet uit haar hart. Ze kwamen als het aan Hayat lag uit haar ****.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze hadden die avond afgesproken. Faisel kwam haar ophalen van haar huis. Hayat had zich niet extra mooi aangekleed. Ze droeg een lichtblauwe spijkerbroek, met een zwart truitje. Ze had een open hals en had daarom een zwarte halsketting om die ze had gehad van haar beste vriendin, Imane. Een kwartier te laat ging de bel. Ze deed zelf open. "Hoi" zei hij met die zware stem van hem. "Salaam aleikoum" zei hij tegen haar ouders. Faisel was niet echt lelijk. Hij kon genoeg meiden krijgen maar Hayat viel gewoon niet op hem. Ze hield niet van hem. Vanavond zou ze proberen onder het huwelijk vandaan te komen. "Zullen we gaan?" zei ze. Eenmaal in de auto aangekomen vielen er geen woorden. Totdat Faisel de stilte wilde doorbreken. "Zo eh Hayat. Wat doe je allemaal in het dagelijkse leven.?" vroeg hij. "Ik zit op school, ik doe de opleiding secretaresse" zei ze. "Oh wat leuk" zei hij. Hij legde ineens zijn hand op haar been. "Dus mijn vrouwtje gaat binnenkort haar diplomaatje halen, nou lieverd, dan mag je lekker van je leven gaan genieten, ik zal hard voorons tweetjes werken." zei hij. Hayat glimlachte. Een nepglimlach.

Ze besloten naar een cafeetje te gaan. Het stonk er naar de rook en het was vol met Marokkanen. Waarschijnlijk allemaal bekenden van Faisel aangezien hij iedereen groette. Hayat bekeek hem. Hij droeg een leren jas, die te groot voor zijn postuur was. Zijn broek was een beetje te kort. Hij had kleine krulletjes. Hij draaide zich om naar Hayat en wees haar een stoel aan. "Ga hier maar zitten" zei hij. "Hayat, laat ik je hier dus nooit alleen of met je vriendinnen zien h" zei hij. Hij keek serieus. Hayat werd kwaad. Hij maakte het haar wel heel gemakkelijk om te zeggen dat ze niet met hem wilde trouwen. Dus dat besloot ze te doen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Faisel stond bij de bar, met twee mannen te praten. Even verderop stonden twee Marokkaanse meisjes. Beide in strakke huidverhullende truitjes gekleed en met een sigaret in hun handen. Ook de make-up was niet zuinig aangebracht. Faisel rookte ook, en hij had ook een glas bier voor zich staan. Was dit nou haar aanstaande man waar haar ouders haar aan wilde geven dacht ze? Dit wilde ze echt niet. Ze bleef geduldig zitten wachten tot Faisel kwam. Eerst liep hij nog naar de twee Marokkaanse meisjes. Een gaf hem een kus op zijn wang. Die andere bietste een sigaret van hem. Hij gaf ze beide een knipoog en liep naar Hayat. Hij ging zitten. "Zo daar zitten we dan. Weet je dat ik je heel mooi vind?" zei Faisel. Hayat keek serieus. Ze wilde het nu zeggen. Ze kon het niet meer voor zich houden. Ze keek Faisel aan. "Faisel, waarom wil je met mij trouwen?" Faisels gezicht veranderde van aardig naar serieus. "Omdat je mooi bent, en gewoon, ik hou wel van je". Zei hij. "Hoe kon hij nou van haar houden, hij kon haar niet eens." dacht Hayat. En dat zei ze hem ook. "Dat kan toch niet?" zei ze. "Dat groeit Hayat dat groeit, echt waar" zei Faisel. Ineens kwam het Marokkaans meisje naar het tafeltje toe gelopen en ging bij Faisel op zijn rechter been zitten. "Fais, hattinie shie hasra euro? (geef me tien euro)" zei ze, en terwijl ze het zei bekeek ze Hayat. Faisel werd rood. Hij duwde het meisje van zijn schoot af en keek haar boos aan. Het meisje haalde haar hoofd op en liep weg. Nu was het voor Hayat een peulenschil. "Ik kan niet met je trouwen Faisel, ik hou gewoon niet van je. En zo te zien zijn er genoeg andere huwelijkskandidaten voor je." Faisel's gezicht vertrok. Het was goed te zien dat hij boos was. Hij was woedend. Maar hij hield zich kalm. "Oke. Dus zo een meisje ben je. Dan is dat lekker je eigen probleem. Je zult met mij trouwen. Of je wilt of niet." Hayat wist dat ze als ze nog goed bij haar familie wilde blijven, geen keus had. Maar ze wilde voor zichzelf kiezen. Kon dat nu dan ook?

----------


## lady_magrabia

NU begint de elende 

Faisel bracht haar naar huis. Na het verlossende woord hadden ze niets meer met elkaar besproken. Hij zei haar geeneens gedag. Ze stapte uit de auto en liep naar huis. Haar moeder kwam aangerend."en, en, en, hoe was het? Ik zei toch al dat het een goede leuke man voor je was!" Hayat zei niets en liep naar de toilet. Tien minuten later ging haar telefoon. Priv nummer. "Hallo" zei ze. "Met Faisel, ik wil met je praten, het duurt niet lang" zei hij. "Waar ben je dan?" vroeg Hayat. "Ik sta voor je deur" antwoordde hij. "Goed ik ben over vijf minuten buiten." Hayat had nu helemaal geen spijt dat ze de waarheid vertelt had aan Faisel. Ze haalde opgelucht adem. Misschien was het wel een goede jongen dacht ze. 

Ze trok de voordeur achter haar dicht. In de verte zag ze lichten knipperen. Faisel reed richting Hayat. Toen hij eenmaal voor haar stond stapte ze in. "Zullen we een stukje gaan rijden?" zei hij. Hayat knikte. Tijdens de rit begon Faisel te vertellen dat hij had nagedacht. Hij accepteerde haar beslissing. Hayat keek hem aan met een glimlach. "Dank je wel Faisel, en ik weet zeker dat jij binnekort wel je ware tegenkomt". Faisel lachte. Hij stopte de auto. Hayat keek voor zich. Ze waren in een afgelegen straat. Wat er nu zou gaan gebeuren had ze niet voor mogelijk gehouden. Faisel draaide zich naar haar toe. Met een knopje drukte hij de deurvergrendeling in. "Goed, jij trouwt dus niet met mij, ik denk dat niemand je dan nog wil" zei hij gemeen. "Wat bedoel je?" zei Hayat bang. "Faisel, je maakt me bang, wat wil je?" zei Hayat nog banger. Faisel pakte Hayat bij haar arm. Ineens kwamen er twee jongens vanuit de achterbank te voorschijn. Een trok de stoel van Hayat naar achter en pakte haar hoofd vast. Hij duwde haar hoofd naar achter en spuug erop. "Tfoe" schreeuwde hij lachend. De andere jongen trok haar truitje kapot, waar daar na haar bh volgde. Hij begon haar ruw en hard te knijpen. Faisel hield haar armen vast. Hayat was aan het gillen, ze gilde totdat ze zelf verdoofd werd door haar gegil.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Faisel pakte een mes. Hij hield het voor haar ogen en gaf haar een harde klap in haar gezicht. "Hou je vieze bek h.o.e.r voordat ik je doodsteek, dit verdien je!" schreeuwde hij."Je hebt zeker een vriend h vieze h.o.e.r." schreeuwde hij. Hayat was na het zien van het mes stil geworden. Ze hoorde en voelde niets meer. Haar lichaam was zielloos leek het. Ze zag alles vanuit een hoek gebeuren. Faisel scheurde haar jurk kapot. Hij maakte met het mes haar ondergoed stuk. Daar lag ze. Naakt. In zijn auto. Hij pakte een been van haar beet. Zijn vriend hield haar been vast. Het andere been hield Faisel vast. Hij keek haar aan en spuugde op haar vagina. "Dit verdien je a vieze smerige ****". Hayat was verdoofd. Dit kon niet gebeuren. Hij pakte Hayat bij haar haar en verkrachtte haar. Het leken wel uren. Hayat gilde. "neeeeee, aaaaaah!!!" en ze begon keihard te huilen en hysterisch te gillen. Faisel legde zijn hand op haar gezicht en kneep erin. Hij begon steeds zwaarder te hijgen. Toen wilde de vriend. Daarna de andere vriend. Precies hetzelfde. Hayat was toen buiten bewustzijn geraakt. Faisel had haar om de hoek van haar straat uit zijn auto gegooid. Ze heeft daar ruim een uur gelegen. Bijna naakt. Niemand die haar gezien heeft. Ze was helemaal kapot. Ze sprak in zichzelf. Ze droomde. Dit was haar leven. Dit werd haar realiteit.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze probeerde op te staan. Haar handen waren helemaal nat. Bij de lantarenpaal bleef ze staan. Ze keek naar beneden naar haar handen. Rood, bloed. Er kwam alleen maar bloed uit haar vagina. Ze was stil en liep door. Normaal kon ze niet meer lopen. Ze was helemaal in de war. Helemaal alleen. Ze had het koud. De achterdeur was open, haar ouders en broertje lagen al te slapen. Haar moeder wist dat ze met Faisel was, maar wilde maar al te graag dat ze veel tijd met hem doorbracht. 

Hayat liep naar binnen. Ze was ontzettend moe. Ze was levensmoe. Ze liep naar de douche, spiegel, ze kon er niet inkijken. Ze kon het gewoon niet. Ze deed de douche aan. Lauw water. Ze stapte met haar kapotte kleren en al onder de douche. Nog steeds stroomde het bloed uit haar vagina. Ze sloot haar ogen. Toen begon ze te huilen. Ze huilde met een zacht geluid, maar in haar hart schreeuwde ze. Ze heeft twee uur onder de douche gezeten. Ze liep haar kamer binnen. Voelde zich nog steeds vies. Ze had een ongelooflijke pijn in haar vagina. Ze wilde dood. Ze ging op bed liggen. Ze pakte een doosje. In het doosje zaten slaappillen, die ze ooit van de dokter gehad heeft nadat ze door de hitte niet kon slapen toen ze een jaar geleden naar Marokko geweest was. Ze nam zonder aarzelen de pillen in. Ze was helemaal leeg van binnen. Ze sloot haar ogen en ging op bed liggen. Ze wilde dat het voorbij was.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hayat liet het potje pillen vallen op de grond. Ze voelde zich misselijk worden en nog geen paar minuten daarna begon ze over te geven. Haar moeder hoorde haar. Ze kwam aangelopen en deed het felle licht aan. Hayat was nog steeds aan het overgeven. Haar moeder zag de blauwe plekken op haar lichaam. Ze hielp Hayat al overgevend van het bed en bracht haar naar de douche. Haar moeder fluisterde zachte lieve woordjes naar haar toe. Met een washandje probeerde ze zo zacht mogelijk haar lichaam schoon te maken. Overal waren blauwe plekken. Haar moeder keek haar aan. "Hoe komen die daar Hayat, wie heeft dat gedaan?" Hayat begon te huilen. "a moi, Faisel heeft dit gedaan, hij heeft mij verkracht mama" zei ze. Haar moeder stopte even. Ze keek Hayat ongeloofig aan. "Hayat, wat zeg je me nou?" zei haar moeder. Hayat probeerde op te staan, en weer kwam er bloed uit haar vagina. Haar moeder schrok, hield haar hand voor haar mond en begon te huilen. Hayat pakte een handdoek. "Waarom, waarom heeft hij dit gedaan Hayat?" zei haar moeder. Hayat antwoorde zachtjes "omdat ik niet met hem wilde trouwen". Haar moeder's gezicht vertrok. Ze was boos. "En waarom wilde je dat dan niet? Nu zal je helemaal niemand meer krijgen" zei haar moeder. Waarom had haar moeder van die harde woorden? waarom was de eer van de familie belangrijker dan de de mensen die erin zaten? Ze haatte haar moeder dat moment. Ze haatte haar. 
Haar moeder hielp Hayat naar bed. "Tegen abbah zeggen we wel dat je gewoon ziek bent." zei haar moeder. Hayat had blijkbaar niet alle pillen overgegeven. Ze viel in bed als een blok in slaap.

----------


## lady_magrabia

De volgende morgen naderde. Hayat sliep. Ineens voelde ze een harde bons. Ze kon het nog niet plaatsen. Het begon pijn te doen. Ze opende haar ogen. Haar vader. "Jij h.o.e.r. jij smerige h.o.e.r. sta op! zei hij. "Papa papa wat is er?" zei Hayat. De ogen van haar vader zeiden genoeg. Nog nooit had ze hem zo gezien. Zo kwaad. Hij trok haar aan haar arm. Ze stond nu naast hem. Hij pakte haar bij haar haar en trok haar met haar hoofd naar beneden. Hij schopte met zijn knie tegen haar hoofd en duwde haar tegen de muur aan. Ze viel. Hij schopte haar in haar buik. Hayat voelde het niet meer. De eerste klappen zijn altijd het ergst vond ze, maar daarna voel je het gewoon niet meer. Je bent verdoofd als het ware. Hij trok zijn riem en sloeg haar daarmee op haar rug. Ze probeerde weg te kruipen. Toen hoorde ze ineens de stem van haar moeder. "Saffie, genoeg zo." zei haar moeder. Nam haar moeder het voor haar op? Was haar moeder toch de vrouw die meer van haar kinderen hield dan van de buurt? "Die andere jongen wil haar nu ook niet meer, want ze ziet er niet meer uit" zei haar moeder. Niet dus. Ze was echt alleen. Welke andere jongen? Over welke andere jongen hebben ze het? 

Toen haar ouders naar beneden zijn gelopen, kwam Said, het broertje van Hayat voorzichtig met een koud washandje. Hij was pas dertien, maar hij leek wel de enige met een hart voor Hayat. "Faisel heeft gebeld vanmorgen. Hij zei dat hij jou gezien had met een andere jongen en dat jullie het aan het doen waren". Hayat zakte in elkaar. Haar leven was vanaf nu af aan verpest, door een zielig jaloers persoon. Ze wist dat ze nog niet van hem of haar ouders af was. "Said, beloof me een ding, dat dit voor je blijft. Ik ga hier weg."

----------


## lady_magrabia

Said zweeg. Hij keek naar de grond. Diep in zijn hart wist hij dat ze niet anders kon. "Ik hou van je Hayat, maar als jij er niet bent, wie heb ik dan?" zei Said met tranen in zijn ogen. Hayat dacht na. Ze kon Said niet zomaar alleen laten, dat kon ze niet. "Said, ik hou ook van jou lieverd, ik blijf wel, alleen voor jou." zei ze. Said omhelsde Hayat. "Nee Hayat, je moet nu gaan, anders laten ze niets van je over. Ik hoorde papa al tegen mama zeggen dat ze je naar Marokko willen brengen." zei hij zachtjes. Hayat's ogen branden. Hoe konden ze dit nou doen, ging er door haar hoofd. "Je moet gaan Hayat". Said stond op en liep haar kamer uit. 

Even later kwam hij weer terug. Hij had daar een paar briefjes van tien die die gespaard had om een nieuw computerspelletje mee te kopen. "Nee Said, ik hoef het niet, ik heb zelf wel geld lieverd, ik red me wel" zei Hayat. Said deed net alsof hij haar niet hoorde en stopte het in haar tas. Ze moest echt weg, ze had geen keuze. Maar hoe kwam ze ongemerkt het huis uit? Hayat pakte haar tasje. Ze deed eerst haar deur dicht. In het tasje stopte ze foto's die ze op school gemaakt had, wat ondergoed, haar leukste broek en trui, tandenborstel, paspoort en een paar cd's. In haar sokkenla had ze geld liggen dat ze had opgespaard. Het was zeventig euro. Daar moest ze voorlopig wel mee rond komen. Maar waar moest ze naar toe?

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze ging naar school. Daar zou ze nu wel iets kunnen eten, en misschien zou ze dan iemand tegen komen bij wie ze kon overnachten. Al was het maar voor een nacht. Eerst moest ze het huis uit zien te komen. Zachtjes liep ze van de trap af. Haar moeder was in de keuken bezig. Haar vader in de tuin. Perfect. Zachtjes deed ze de deur open en liep naar buiten. Ze liet hem gewoon open staan, en wist niet hoe snel ze weg moest komen. Ze rende, ze rende alsof ze werd achterna gezeten door een horde wolven. Ze voelde de wind in haar haar. Toen ze de hoek om was voelde ze de vrijheid. De vrijheid die ze zo gemist had, die zo ruw van haar afgenomen was. Nog steeds voelde ze pijn bij haar vagina, ze bleef rennen, steeds harder. Ze voelde haar ogen branden, de tranen stroomde over haar wang. Het interesseerde Hayat niet meer hoe ze er bij liep, ook al zat haar lichaam onder de blauwe plekken en bloed. Ze moest weg.
Ze dacht na. Ze kon niet naar school. Mensen zouden haar zien, en die Marokkaanse ratten zouden het gelijk aan haar vader doorspelen. Ze pakte haar mobiele telefoon, en ze belde Imane. "tuuuuut, tuuuuuuut, ja hallo?" antwoorde een lieve stem. "Imane, met Hayat, ik ga weg, ik kan het niet meer, ik hou van je en neem nog contact met je op. Oh en lieve Imane, zeg niet dat ik je gebeld heb, alsjeblieft, thallah lieve meid" zei Hayat en verbrak direct de verbinding. Ze kon ook verder niets zeggen want ze wist zelf niet eens waar ze naar toe moest. Naar het station. De trein. Amsterdam! schoot het door haar hoofd. Daar had ze geen familie en vandaar uit zou ze misschien wel iets kunnen vinden, een flatje of een kamer ofzo.

----------


## lady_magrabia

9 euro 90 alsjeblieft, zei de vrouw achter het loket. De vrouw bekeek Hayat goed. "Kind, gaat het wel?" vroeg de vrouw genteresseerd. "Hayat keek de vrouw aan en zei "dit heeft de man gedaan die mij op deze wereld heeft gezet." en ze liep weg. In de trein viel ze in slaap. Die nacht daarvoor had ze nauwelijks geslapen. "Dit is halte Amsterdam Centraal Station, eindhalte voor deze trein!" galmde het uit de boxen. Hayat stond vermoeid op en pakte haar tas. Haar gezicht deed heel erg pijn. Ze had nu zestig euro. Ze besloot een hotel te zoeken voor de aankomende nacht. Eerst een hotel, dan wat eten. Maar hoe moet ik aan geld komen als het op is dacht ze? Werk zoeken. Er was vast wel genoeg werk te vinden. Al was het maar schoonmaken. Ze ging naar het VVV kantoor. "Goedemiddag meneer, ik zoek een hotelletje, maar heb in principe alleen een bed en een douche nodig." zei ze. "Een goedkoop hotelletje, als u die tram neemt en uitstapt bij Rembrandplein dan loopt u de eerste straat naar rechts in en komt u bij het Titus Hotel. Best te betalen." zei de man. "En om hoeveel geld gaat het dan?" vroeg Hayat zachtjes. "Ik bel wel even voor je, want het moet ook nog vrij zijn" zei de man.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Moe en hongerig stapte Hayat de tram in. Ze zou voor een nacht dertig euro kwijt zijn. Ze zou snel werk moeten vinden zwart werk. In de tram was ze alleen. Tenminste dat dacht ze. Een paar stoelen voor haar zat iemand. Ze stapte uit waar de man van de VVV haar gezegd had. Ze stond bij de deur en haalde een diepe zucht. Ze dacht aan haar ouders. Wat dachten ze nu? Wat ging er nu door hun heen. Laat ze maar voelen dacht Hayat. Haar lichaam begon pijn te doen. Ze wilde alleen maar slapen. Maar eerst iets eten halen, de hele dag heeft ze nog niets gegeten. 

Ze stapte uit en keek om zich heen. Ze liep de weg af, de stoep op. Ze 
keek weer goed om zich heen of ze het hotel zag. In de verte zag ze een geel lichtgevend bord, was dat het? Nee dat was een snackbar. Ze had toch trek in eten dus wilde ze daar naartoe lopen. Ze keek in haar tas en zocht het geld bij elkaar. Een hand raakte haar schouder aan. Ze draaide zich om. "Kan ik je ergens mee helpen zoeken, volgens mij kom je niet hier vandaan" zei een stem. Hayat bekeek de jongen goed. Hij had een engelen gezicht. Ze was in een klap vergeten dat ze naar haar hotel zocht.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Eh ja ik moet naar mijn hotel. En ik moet iets eten halen." zei ze verstrompeld. Ineens realiseerde Hayat zich de verwondingen aan haar gezicht. Ze keek gelijk naar beneden. Ze draaide zich om en liep weg. "Wacht, meisje, wat is er met je gebeurt?" zei de jongen. Hij trok Hayat naar een lantarenpaal. Ze stonden beide in het licht. Hayat bekeek hem. Hij was mooi, heel mooi. Hij straalde iets zachts uit, iets onbekends, veiligs. "Miskiena, wie heeft dit gedaan?" vroeg hij. Hayat zei niets, "Niemand joh". De jongen keek haar met medelijden aan. "Je werkt toch niet he" zei hij. "Nee, maar wat bedoel je?" zei Hayat. "Oke, ik bedoel dit heeft toch geen man gedaan, je werkt toch niet als prostituee h meisje?" zei de jongen. Hayat snapte hem. "Nee, nee ben je gek? Dit heeft mijn vader gedaan omdat ik niet met zijn neef wilde trouwen, mijn achterneef." zei ze weer met tranen in haar ogen. Waarom vertelde ze dit, ze kende hem niet, dacht ze. "Ik heet Marouan" zei de jongen. "wil je iets eten of drinken, je ziet er moe uit meid" zei hij. "Huil nietmeisje, kom we gaan wat eten".

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze liepen richting de snackbar. Marouan had haar tas van haar overgenomen. "Ik heet Hayat, en ik kom uit Rotterdam" zei ze. "Ik ben gestrand, weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik heb het zo koud Marouan" huilde ze. "Ik weet gewoon niet meer wat ik moet, wie ik ben, wat ik voel". Marouan legde haar tas op de grond. Hij deed zijn arm om haar schouder en hij trok haar voorzichtig naar zich toe. Hayat sloot haar ogen. Ze liet alles komen, al haar verdriet, haar pijn. Ze was ruw kapot gemaakt vannacht. En vanmorgen hebben haar ouders er nog een schepje boven op gedaan. Hayat was een sterke meid. Ze heeft altijd aan de eisen van haar ouders willen voldoen. Ze is wel eens verliefd geweest, en die jongen ook op haar maar heeft dat afgeblazen omdat ze alles volgens de regels van haar ouders wilde. Ze wist dat ze ooit zou ontploffen, dat het gewoon een keer teveel voor haar zou worden. De mishandelingen waren een normale zaak bij haar thuis. Vaak werd ze eraan blootgesteld. Imane ook. Samen zaten ze wel eens op een bankje te huilen erom. En daarna heel hard te lachen. Dat maakt haar sterk. Door erom te lachen. Dan kon ze het weer even aan. Maar nu was het anders. Nu was ze kapot gemaakt.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hayat voelde zich vertrouwd bij Marouan. Ze kende hem pas vijf minuten, maar het voelde alsof hij nu de enige was die ze had. "Wat wil je eten?" vroeg Marouan. Hayat keek naar de grond. Ze schaamde zich een beetje en Marouan leek het te zien. "Hey, lieverd, wil je patat? met een broodje kaassoufle ofzo?" zei hij met zijn Amsterdamse accent. "Eh ja dat is goed" zei Hayat. "Blijf jij hier maar even wachten" zei hij. Hij liep naar binnen, hij was mooi gekleed. Een mooi postuur, mooi gezicht, maar wie was deze jongen??
Even later kwam Marouan buiten gelopen met een paar plastic tasjes met eten en drinken erin. "Ik heb voor jou fanta meegenomen en een blikje rode fernandes, is dat goed?" vroeg hij. Hayat knikte. Hij had het eten betaald, dus dan was alles goed, dacht ze in zichzelf. "Okey hoe heet je hotel?" vroeg Marouan. Hayat was het vergeten. "Ik ben het vergeten, maar het zou hier in de buurt moeten zijn". Marouan fronsde zijn wenkbrauw. "Dan weet ik waar het moet zijn, en dat is best een klein hotelletje". zei hij. Hij liep met haar mee. Ze liepen de straat uit, en gingen rechtsaf. Daar stond een bord voor de deur :Hotel Titus. Hayat herinnerde zich weer dat dit hem was. Marouan hield de deur voor haar open. Hij liep mee naar binnen. Gelijk liep hij richting het loket. "Heb je al gereserveerd?" vroeg hij. "Ja" antwoorde Hayat. Terwijl de man Hayat aankeek draaide Hayat haar gezicht weg. Marouan zag het en zie "Meneer, er is dus gereserveerd, voor een eenpersoonskamer? Hayat?" Hayat knikte.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Het VVV kantoor heeft gebeld. De man pakte een lijst en in gebrekkig Nederlands zei hij "Ja, kamer 112. Morgen om 12 uur uitchecken. en dat word dan 55 euro"en hij gaf haar een sleutel. Hayat schrok. "Wat 55 euro, maar tegen die man hadden jullie gezegd dat het maar 30 euro was." Hayat raakte lichtjes in paniek.Zoveel geld kon ze er niet aan uitgeven. Marouan legde ineens 200 euro op de toonbank. "Dit krijg je als ze 4 nachten ken blijven" zei hij. Hayat pakte het geld en gaf het terug aan Marouan. "Nee marouan, niet doen" zei ze. "Stil" zei Marouan kortaf. "Is het een deal?" zei hij tegen de man. De man knikte en pakte snel het geld en gaf Hayat de sleutel. Marouan pakte de tassen en liep naast Hayat de gang in. Hij gaf haar de tassen aan. Hij keek haar aan. In haar ogen, niet naar de blauwe plekken. "Meisje, red je het een beetje?" vroeg hij. "Zal ik je morgen ochtend komen ophalen? om 12 uur?" vroeg hij. Hayat dacht na. Hij was zo lief voor haar geweest. Ze vertrouwde hem. Nog nooit had iemand zoiets voor haar gedaan. Hij was voor haar opgekomen. Zelfs haar eigen ouders deden dat niet voor haar.
"Blijf je alstjeblieft bij me slapen Marouan?" vroeg ze hem.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ik bedoel, ik zou het fijn vinden als je bij me kon blijven, zonder verdere gedachten hoor!" zei ze er snel achterna. Marouan glimlachtte. "Okey, als je dat goed vind" zei hij. Ze liepen de trap op naar eerste verdieping, kamer 112. Hayat opende de deur. De kamer was klein. Er stond geen tv, een hele kleine badkamer en een tweepersoonsbed. Ze had heel erg veel pijn aan haar blauwe plekken, maar had ook erg honger. Marouan legde de Hayat's tas op de grond, en het eten zette hij op een tafeltje. Gulzig at Hayat haar eten op. Marouan bekeek haar. Ze werd rood. "Wat is er Mar?" zei ze met volle mond. Marouan lachtte. "Niets hoor meid, niets" zei hij. Hayat voelde zich op haar gemak. Maar nog steeds ging het door haar heen wat haar ouders nu aan het doen waren. En hoe het met Said, haar broertje ging. Nadat Hayat haar eten op had stond ze op. Bloed. Ze zat nog geen tien minuten en ze bloedde alweer. De pijn daar was nog het ergst. Ze had de gebeurtenis niet aan Marouan verteld. Hij zag het nog voordat zij het zag. "Hayat, je bloed." zei hij geschrokken. Hayat keek Marouan geschrokken aan. Het kwam helemaal door haar broek heen. "Ga staan Hayat, ga naar de douche, kleed je maar om, heb je een pyama bij je?" vroeg hij. "Hayat knikte, terwijl ze die niet mee genomen had. Ze schaamde zich diep. Liep snel naar de badkamer. Ze deed haar kleren voorzichtig uit.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze deed de douche aan. Het bloed liep langs haar benen. Gelukkig werd het steeds minder. Ze bleef onder de douche staan totdat het helemaal stopte. Marouan klopte op de deur. "Hayat, ik heb hier iets voor je, kan je de deur een klein beetje open doen?" vroeg hij. Hayat antwoorde "ja, momentje alstjeblieft." Ze deed de douche uit en de wikkelde zich in een handdoek. Haar schouders waren beide bont en blauw, en haar borsten ook. Ze deed de deur op een kier en riep Marouan. Ineens zag ze een hand tussen de deur komen met daarin een paar maandverbandjes. Marouan was maandverband voor haar wezen halen. Hayat schaamde zich nog erger. Hij dacht dus dat ze ongesteld was. Ze pakte haar tas naast de badkamer en zocht naar haar ondergoed. Ze deed haar onderbroek aan en voor de zekerheid deed ze er ook een maandverbandje in. Ze had geen pyama bij zich, wat moest ze dan aan. Waarom dacht ze daar thuis niet over na. Ze besloot haar trui, die ze diezelfde dag aanhad, aante houden. Maar nu nog een broek. Dan maar de broek die ze morgen aan zou doen. Ze keek in de spiegel. Nu pas kon ze goed zien wat er met haar gezicht gebeurd was. Gelukkig waren het plekken die wel zouden helen, maar op het moment zelf schrok Hayat.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Haar wangen waren beiden dik en blauw, en ook haar oog. Boven haar wenkbrauw had ze een helend wondje zitten en haar lip was ook dik. Ze was bijna niet te herkennen, het enige wat nog echt van haar was waren haar ogen. Haar mooie lichtbruine ogen, die een verhaal vertelde. Er stond angst in getekend. Ogen liegen niet zeggen ze, en dat was bij Hayat zeker het geval. Ze was doodsbang, doodsbang voor wat de toekomst haar brengen zou.

Ze voelde zich smerig. Ze kon niet meer naar zichzelf in de spiegel kijken. Haar rug deed pijn, alles deed pijn, maar niets kon ze vergelijken met de pijn die ze in haar hart voelde. Ze wilde niet meer, ze kon niet meer. Ze huilde, huilde verschrikkelijk. Ze was alleen, alleen in zichzelf, ze was weggegaan en kon nooit meer terug. Ze moest nood gedwongen opnieuw beginnen. Hayat kon dat niet. Niet alleen. Maar voor nu was Marouan bij haar. Al was het maar een nacht. Hayat waste haar gezicht nogmaals met wat water. Ze droogde haar gezicht met een handdoek af. Pijn. Ze drukte. Nog meer pijn. Laat het dan maar nat zijn, dacht ze. Ze deed de deur open.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Marouan had zijn schoenen uitgedaan en had voor zichzelf op de grond een slaapplaats gemaakt met behulp van zijn jas en een extra kussen die onder het bed lag. Hij zat daar. Hayat liep naar het bed en ging op het bed zitten. Marouan ging liggen. Hij legde zijn hand onder zijn hoofd. Hayat kon het niet helpen, maar ze bleef op hem letten. Angst. Ze voelde een angstaanval opkomen. Ze huilde dit kon niet. Ze draaide zich snel om. Marouan had niets in de gaten. "Hayat" zei hij ineens rustig. "Ben je nog wakker?" vroeg hij. Hayat droogde snel haar tranen en draaide zich om. Marouan zag haar ogen. Hij zag dat ze verdriet had. Hij kon het niet plaatsten. Hayat zag er slecht uit, maar Marouan hield al van haar. Op vele fronten. Hij voelde dat maar durfde niets aan haar te laten zien. Zijn gevoel was oprecht. 

"Ja" antwoorde Hayat. " Hoe oud ben je?" zei Marouan. "Ik ben net 18 geworden". antwoordde Hayat. Marouan zweeg. "Hayat, wat is er allemaal gebeurd, of wil je er niet over praten? Dan hou ik mijn mond." zei Marouan. "Ik kan er niet over praten Marouan. Maar hoe oud ben jij eigenlijk en vertel iets over jezelf." zei Hayat. "Oke, eh, ik word 21, ik zit op kickboxen, voetbal en fitness, ik ben van school af, geen zin" zei hij met een kleine glimlach op zijn gezicht. "Ik woon nog thuis." eindigde hij.

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Ja ik niet meer, en ik weet niet meer waar ik naar toe moet ook hierna." zei Hayat. Weer voelde ze die tranen branden. "Ik weet helemaal niets meer Marouan, ik voel me zo vernederd zo kapot, wat ze met me hebben gedaan, het is allemaal mijn schuld Marouan." zei Hayat inmiddels echt huilend. "Nee het is nooit jou schuld, kijk wat ze hebben gedaan, je vader heeft je helemaal verrot geslagen meid, dat is toch niet jou schuld? Wat je ook gedaan heb." zei Marouan en hij leunde naar Hayat toe. Hij aaide haar met zijn hand over haar wang. 
"Marouan. Ze hebben me verkracht." zei Hayat zachtjes. Marouan schrok. "Wie, lieverd, wie" zei hij rustig. Hayat haalde diep adem en vertelde hem het verhaal. Ze legde uit hoe pijnlijk het was, hoe vernederend, hoe erg ze haar ermee kapot hebben gemaakt. Ze was tien minuten tijd haar onschuld verloren, ze was geen meisje meer maar een verpeste vrouw. Marouan ging naast Hayat op bed zitten. Hij fluisterde dat ze nog steeds een ontzettend mooie lieve meid was. Hij ging met zijn hand door haar haar. Net zolang tot hij niet smeer hoorde. Net zolang tot ze in slaap viel.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Marouan bekeek haar en haalde diep adem. Wat heeft dit arme meisje meegemaakt? Hoe hebben ze haar dit aan kunnen doen, je'l mgarba dacht hij. Hij had dit nog nooit meegemaakt, nog nooit had hij zo snel en zoveel om een meisje gegeven. Hij zag haar die avond uit de tram stappen. Haar uitstraling, zo mooi hij kon het niet beschrijven en hij kon haar niet zomaar laten gaan. Hij besloot toen om ook uit de tram te stappen. Hij bekeek haar en schaamde zich om direct op haar af te stappen. Hij zag haar rond kijken. Aan de manier waarop ze dat deed concludeerde hij dat ze niet uit Amsterdam kwam. Hij besloot toen om naar haar toe te gaan, voordat het te laat was, voordat ze weg zou gaan, weg zou gaan uit zijn blik. 
Hij ging op de grond liggen en viel in slaap. Hayat voelde het. Ze deed net alsof ze sliep. Ze opende gelijk haar ogen. Marouan zag het niet en ging dus gelijk slapen. Ze keek naar hem hoe hij lag. Ze viel snel daarna in slaap.

----------


## lady_magrabia

De volgende ochtend werd Hayat als eerste wakker. Ze keek op Marouans telefoon. Half zeven. Ze stond op en ging douchen. Haar lichaam was nu minder gezwollen dan die dag ervoor, maar de pijn was hetzelfde. Ze had die nacht ook niet meer gebloed. Opgelucht deed ze de douche aan en stapte eronder. Weer voelde ze van binnen die pijn, die pijn die ze kreeg omdat ze weer helemaal terug in de realiteit was. Haar lichaam voelde moe aan en dat was ze ook. Ze zeepte zichzelf zachtjes in. Haar vagina voelde nog wel gevoelig aan. Ook had ze nog moeite om haar benen stevig dicht naast elkaar te laten staan. Een half uurtje later droogde ze zichzelf af en kleedde ze zich aan. Vandaag zou ze echt opzoek naar werk moeten. Voorzichtig deed ze de deur open. Marouan lag er niet meer. Hayat raakte licht in paniek totdat ze een briefje vond. "Ik ben zo terug Hayat" stond er. Ze maakte het bed op en ging er op liggen. Ze sloot haar ogen en vijf minuten later viel ze als een blok in slaap.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Na ongeveer een kwartier ging de deur open. Hayat schrok wakker en draaide zich om. Het was Marouan. Hij had een tas bij zich. "Goedemorgen lieverd" zei hij. "Goedemorgen" zei Hayat glimlachend terug. "Ik heb even ontbijt gehaald." zei hij. Hij opende zijn tas en haalde daaruit een zak crossantjes, een pak met plakjes kaas, een pak melk, hagelslag en boter uit. Van het tafeltje maakte hij een ontbijtbankje. Hayat keek toe en kon zich niet goed voorstellen waarom iemand zoiets voor haar zou doen. Diep van binnen voelde ze iets, alsof ze hem al jaren kon. Samen aten ze gierig het ontbijt op. "Hoe moest ze Marouan ooit bedanken." dacht Hayat. "Marouan, ik wil je echt bedanken, ik weet niet hoe, maar ik wil je echt bedanken. Waarom doe je dit voor me Marouan, waar heb ik zoiemand als jou aan verdient, je geeft me een slaapplaats, je geeft me eten" Hayat was even stil, "en je geeft me liefde..." zei ze er achterna met tranen in haar ogen. Marouan kwam naast haar op bed zitten. Voorzichtig nam hij haar in zijn armen. Beide sloten ze hun ogen. Het duurde maar even, maar er ging iets door hun beide heen. Een gevoel van veiligheid, geborgenheid. "Zolang ik hier ben hoef je je geen zorgen te maken Hayat, ik ben er voor je." Hayat sloeg haar armen nu ook om Marouan heen. Zo zaten ze een paar minuten. Totdat Marouans telefoon ging. "Ja" zei Marouan ligt geiiriteerd. Hayat hoorde een mannenstem op de achtergrond. Na een kort gesprekje hing hij op. "Dat was mijn broer".

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Marouan, ik ga zo naar buiten ik moet werk hebben, " zei Hayat. "Denk je dat je zo een goede indruk maakt lieverd?" zei Marouan rustig. "O ja, die plekken, ik ben er zo aan gewend dat ik ze vergeet, maar ik heb toch geld nodig Marouan" zei Hayat. Marouan legde zijn hand op de hare. "Maak je daarover maar geen zorgen." Die dag bleef Hayat gewoon in het hotelkamer. Marouan had via het hotel een tv voor haar gehuurd, zodat ze zich niet hoefde te vervelen. Hij was even weggegaan. Een uur of twee later kwam hij terug, met alweer het middageten. Marouan wist een ding zeker. Hij hield echt van Hayat en hij wilde haar nooit meer kwijt. Hayat voelde zich een stuk beter. Iemand die voor haar zorgde zonder enige tegen voorwaarden. "Hayat" begon Marouan. "Hoe gaat het met je?Ik bedoel hoe voel je je?" vroeg hij. Hayat haalde een diepe zucht en voor dat ze er erge in had zei ze "goed, omdat jij bij me bent." Ze begon gelijk te blozen, maar zei wel in een keer de waarheid. Ze voelde zich goed omdat de man waar ze in een klap verliefd op werd bij haar was. Marouan voelde precies hetzelfde maar liet er niets van merken. Ze keken elkaar even aan en er heerste een spanning die ze beiden voelden.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Marouan vroeg of Hayat iets wilde gaan doen, naar de film ofzo. "Nee, ik heb niet echt zin om naar buiten te gaan, ik heb toch geen leuke kleren ofzo, daarom moet ik echt werken Marouan. "Nee lieverd, jij hoeft niet te werken ik zorg voorlopig wel dat alles goed komt. Maak je geen zorgen." zei hij zachtjes. Hayat keek hem aan. "Waarom doe jij dit Marouan, waarom doe je dit voor me?" Marouan keek de andere kant op. Hij wilde het zo graag zeggen maar hij durfde het niet. "Gewoon, omdat ik een goed plaatstje in de hemel wil" zei hij met een kleine glimlach op zijn gezicht. Hayat lachtte. Voor even was ze haar ellende vergeten, en dat kon alleen Marouan haar laten doen.

Hayat maakte zich ernstige zorgen om Said, hoe zou het met hem zijn? ging er door haar heen. "Lieve Marouan, zou je nog iets voor me kunnen doen? Zou je alsjeblieft naar mijn huis kunnen bellen en zeggen dat je voor Said belt, mijn broertje?" vroeg Hayat. Marouan knikte direct. Ze drukte het nummer in terwijl haar handen trilden. Hij ging over en gaf hem direct aan Marouan. "Hallo?" hoorde ze van de andere kant van de lijn. Het was Said! Dat wist Hayat gelijk. Ze tikte Marouan aan en fluisterde zachtjes dat het Said was. "Marouan gaf gelijk de hoorn aan Hayat,"praat maar met hem, " zei Marouan rustig.

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Said, met Hayat, doe maar net alsof ik een vriendje van je school ben ok," zei Hayat. "Ja, voor school, een werkstuk, dat moet bij meneer Vonk" begon Said mee te liegen. "Said, ik mis je, en ik hou van je, gaat alles goed met je?" vroeg Hayat. "Eh, ja hoor, ik wel" en toen was het even stil. "Ok, mama is de kamer uit, alles is goed met mij, mama en papa zijn woest, maar ik mis jou ook Hayat" zei Said. "Ze komt weer, bel me vaker alsjeblieft, ik mis je zo Hayat." zei Said met een verontrustte stem. "Ik hou van je Said, en ik beloof je vaker te bellen." zei ze. "Goed dan stuur ik hem morgen wel naar de leraar" begon Said weer te liegen. "Beslemma broertje" zei Hayat en drukte de telefoon uit. Ze legde hem op het tafeltje. Ze plofde neer met haar hoofd op het kussen. Ineens begon ze te huilen. Was dit haar leven? Haar ouders die woest op haar zijn omdat ze niet de perfecte dochter meer is? Marouan kwam naast haar liggen en hij huilde met haar mee. Ze liet alles gaan en sloeg haar arm om zijn schouder. Geen woorden. Ze hielden elkaar stevig vast. Ze sloot haar ogen. "Hayat" begon Marouan. "Ik hou van je" zei hij. Hayat opende direct haar ogen. "Hoe kan je nou van mij houden, van zo iemand als mij?" begon Hayat weer direct te huilen. "Leg me dat eens uit hoe kan dat?"

----------


## lady_magrabia

Marouan ging naast haar zitten en hield haar vast. "Omdat je een heel mooi meisje bent, van binnen en van buiten. Wat ze met jou hebben gedaan heeft geen effect op jou ziel gehad. Daarom hou ik van je" zei hij rustig. Hayat wist niet wat ze hoorde, en huilde maar door. Ze draaide haar gezicht naar Marouan toe. "Ik hou ook van jou Marouan, hoewel ik niet meer van mezelf hou". Samen gingen ze weer liggen en vielen beiden zo in slaap. 

De volgende ochtend werd Hayat al een stuk relaxter wakker. De zwellingen waren nu vrijwel bijna helemaal weg, en de blauwe plekken werden ook iets minder. Om haar middel voelde ze de arm van Marouan. Voor heel even, heel even maar sloot ze haar ogen weer. Ze geniette van het moment. Het moment dat ze bij de jongen was die haar in zo een korte tijd al zoveel liefde had laten zien. "Nooit, nooit laat ik je gaan" dacht Hayat.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Een paar minuten later werd Marouan wakker. Een paar seconden na dat hij zijn ogen opende zei hij: "Goeiemorgen Hayat" met een schorre slaperige stem. "Goeiemorgen" zei Hayat. Ze keken elkaar aan en begonnen toen beide zonder reden te lachen. "Hoe laat is het?" vroeg Marouan. "Het is kwart over tien. Ik voel me echt uitgeslapen" zei Hayat. "Dat komt omdat ik bij je ben" zei Marouan met een snikielachje. "Ja, ik denk het ook" zei Hayat serieus. "Ik heb de hele dag zo gelegen, ik wilde niet dat je van mijn zijde week" zei Marouan.. Ze rekte zich uit. "Jallah, Hayat, vandaag gaan we de stad in." zei Marouan. Hayat stond op en liep direct naar de douche. Haar gezicht begon steeds meer op het oude te lijken, de zwelling van haar oog was geheel verdwenen en de blauwe kleur leek ook bijna helemaal weg te zijn. Aangekleed en al verlieten ze de hotel kamer.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Eerst iets eten halen Hayat" zei Marouan. Samen liepen ze door de straten en kwamen uit in de stad. Het was best druk. Marouan was een knappe jongen en kreeg best veel aandacht van meisjes. Hayat voelde zich er nog onzekerder door. Bij een klein restaurantje liepen ze naar binnen om iets te eten. Hayat voelde zich schuldig. Marouan had al zoveel voor haar gedaan. Waar zou ze nu zijn zonder hem. Ze gingen aan een tafel zitten. Direct kwam er een ober aan. "Weet u het al?" vroeg hij. "Eh, doe voor mij maar een koffie en een kaascroissantje, en ook een appelflap" zei Marouan. "Wat wil jij Hayat?" vroeg hij Hayat. "Eh, ik wil alleen iets drinken, een thee." zei Hayat zachtjes. "Doe voor haar maar een thee, en ook een kaascroissant en ook maar een appelflap, dat lus je toch wel h?" vroeg Marouan. Hayat werd rood en knikte. Na het ontbijt stonden ze op en liepen het restaurant uit. "Oke ik ken heel wat winkels, maar ik weet die smaak van vrouwen nooit." zei Marouan. "Ik hoef niets lieverd, ik heb echt niets nodig" loog Hayat. Marouan keek haar aan. "Ok, maar waar wil je eerst naartoe?" zei hij net alsof hij haar niet gehoord had. Hayat bleef staan. "Ok, wat jij wil, dan koop ik het voor je, maar als je het dan niet leuk vind moet je niet gaan zeuren he lieverd" zei Marouan met een glimlach op zijn gezicht.

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Kom, Mango daar houden vrouwen toch van?" zei Marouan terwijl hij haar aan haar hand mee trok. Die dag waren ze samen flink aan het winkelen geweest, en ook al zag Marouan haar alleen al kijken naar een kledingstuk dan wilde hij al dat ze het aan ging passen. Voor het ondergoed nam hij haar mee naar een sjieke dure zaak en bleef netjes buiten wachtten. Hayat kwam dan ook naar buiten, dat ze zogenaamd niets goeds kon vinden, dus was Marouan noodgedwongen om ook weer mee naar binnen te gaan. Ze hebben samen die dag heel wat afgelachen. Hayat voelde zich geestelijk dankzij Marouan al heel wat beter. Die avond besloten ze samen nog wat te gaan eten. Hayat" zei Marouan. "Je heb mijn leven in een heel ander daglicht geplaatst." zei hij. "Ik weet het niet, nooit heb ik zoiets voor een meisje gevoeld, ik wil, zoals ik het nu voel, mijn leven met jou doorbrengen." Hayat zweeg. Ze keek naar de grond. Marouan tilde met zijn hand haar kin op. Hij keek in haar ogen en zag tranen. "Ik hou van je Marouan, maar wat wil je met zo iemand als mij, ik ben niets anders dan een vuile afvaldoek" zei ze. "Hayat, stil, ik hou van je, ik wil dat jij mijn vrouw wordt, ik wil nog zo snel mogelijk met jou trouwen." zei hij ineens. Hayat was stil geworden. Deze woorden hadden haar doorboord, ze voelde een hele tinteling door heel haar lichaam gaan. Hij wilde haar voor altijd, hij wil mij voor altijd. Ging het door haar heen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Ik wil dat jij de moeder van mijn kinderen wordt Hayat, ik hou van je met heel mijn hart. Uit zijn zak haalde hij een doosje. Hij opende het doosje. Er zat een gouden ring in met een grote diamant. Hij schoof de ring bij Hayat om haar vinger. De tranen liepen bij Hayat over haar wang, nog steeds was ze ontdaan. "Ik hou van je Hayat, word mijn vrouw, ik smeek je" zei Marouan. Hayat glimlachte, haar ogen straalden. "Ik hou ook van jou Marouan, ja tuurlijk word ik je vrouw!" lachte ze. Van het eten kwam niets meer. Ze besloten naar het hotel terug te gaan. Totdat er iets gebeurde. Iets wat ze niet hadden zien aankomen. Iets wat hun beide levens voor altijd veranderde .... 

Lachend liepen ze samen naar het hotel. "Mijn vrouw" zei Marouan. "Hmmm, hoe klinkt dat?" zei hij met een glimlach op zijn gezicht. "Het klinkt als : nou ik weet niet. Ze liepen het hotel in. Ze waren samen zo gelukkig. Hij zou haar man worden, de vader van haar kinderen. Samen zouden ze gelukkig worden, de wereld over reizen, maar het kon niet ver genoeg zijn, zolang ze maar samen waren en van elkaar.

----------


## lady_magrabia

In de hotelkamer gingen ze door met hun leuke avond. Kietelend en lachend brachten ze de avond door. Samen gingen ze liggen op bed. "Hayat, ik hou van je, je bent het beste wat er in mijn leven is voorgekomen" zei Marouan. "Marouan, ik hou ook van jou, voor altijd" zei ze terug. En beide vielen ze na enige tijd in slaap.

Een paar uur later werd Marouan wakker gebeld. "Ja" nam hij moe op. "Ja, ik kom eraan." zei hij. "Schatje, ik moet weg, ik hou van je, voor altijd, maar ben zo terug. Enne, geen gekke dingen doen h, ik hou van je.." zei hij en hij stond op. "Waar ga je naartoe Marouan, blijf bij me, alsjeblieft, blijf bij me.." zei ze bang. "Ik wil niet dat je weggaat zo laat, waar moet je nog naartoe" vroeg ze? "Ik moet even wat dingen regelen, ben echt binnen een uurtje terug schatje." Hij liep naar Hayat toe en gaf haar een kus. Hayat begon te huilen. "Waarom huil je lieverd?" vroeg Marouan. "Omdat ik niet zonder je kan Marouan." zei Hayat. Hij ging naast haar zitten. Hij sloeg zijn armen om haar heen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

"Ik ben zo snel mogelijk terug, je weet dat ik van je hou, jij bent mijn alles. Daarom zal ik altijd terug komen." Marouan stond op. Hij had haar hand nog vast. Met zijn andere hand droogde hij de tranen van Hayat weg. Rustig nou maar, ik ben zo weer terug.  Hayat hoorde de deur dicht gaan. "Wat gaat hij nog zo laat doen?" dacht ze. Aan de telefoon hoorde ze een mannenstem dus hij ging niet naar een meisje ofzo. Ze haalde een diepe zucht, en draaide zich in het bed om. Ze keek naar haar ring en gaf er een kus op. Wat hield ze veel van Marouan, ze hield zo veel van hem. Nooit zou er een ander meer voor haar zijn. 

De volgende ochtend werd ze al vroeg wakker. Marouan was er nog steeds niet. Waar was hij toch? Hayat begon zich zorgen te maken. 
Ze deed de tv aan. Het was halfzes in de ochtend. Marouan was nu dus al ruim vier uurtjes weg. En hij zou binnen een uur terug zijn. Wat is er toch aan de hand. Had hij haar ook verlaten? Vond hij haar toch vies, omdat haar lichaam nu een afvaldoek was? ging het door Hayat heen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze ging op bed liggen en de tranen stroomde over haar wangen. "Marouan, waar ben je, kom alsjeblieft terug" zei ze huilend. Ze stond op en kleedde zich aan. Op de grond lag zijn tas. In de tas zat nog een klein cadootje verpakt met "Hayat" op de voorkant geschreven. En ook een roosje. Hayat haalde diep adem. "Marouan, je houd nog steeds van me schatje, ik wacht op je" zei ze zachtjes in zichzelf en ging weer op bed liggen. Hij zou zo wel komen. Ze viel in slaap. 
Rond twaalf uur werd ze weer wakker. Nog steeds geen Marouan. Wat is er toch aan de hand? Hayat raakte nu echt in paniek. Huilend begon ze te schreeuwen. Waar was de enige persoon op deze hele teringwereld die om me gaf? De enige die me respecteerde en accepteerde hoe ik was ging het door haar heen. Ze wilde naar buiten, om hem te zoeken, maar stel je voor dat hij dan naar de hotelkamer terug zou keren? Dan zou hij haar niet vinden. Dus bleef ze de dag binnen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

De zoektocht zou al snel eindigen. Ze zou haar Marouan snel vinden. 
Met dikke rode ogen liep Hayat langs de straten. Ze wist niet hoe ze moest lopen. Maar het maakte haar niet uit. Zolang ze Marouan maar zou vinden. Maar hoe? Ze kon hier verder niemand, hoe zou ze hem kunnen vinden. Ze liep en liep en liep. Langs alle pleinen, grachten, straatjes die er ze maar kon vinden. Net zolang totdat haar voeten haar haast niet meer konden dragen. Huilend en teleurgesteld ging ze op een muurtje zitten. Hoe zou ze hem moeten vinden? Het begon al te schemeren. Ze had nog niets gegeten. Niets kon haar maag nu vullen. Hij was al gevuld, maar dan met angst. Angst die ze nog nooit gevoeld had. Ze besloot weer terug naar het hotel te gaan. Het idee dat hij daar misschien nu zou zijn, motiveerde haar om te rennen. En dat deed ze. Ook al wist ze niet waar ze zijn moest. Na ongeveer anderhalf uur, en veel vragen aan mensen had ze het gevonden. Ze liep direct naar de receptie om de sleutel te halen die ze daar achter gelaten had. "Jongedame, er is een meneer voor jou geweest, hij beloofde dat hij om halfelf terug zou komen, dat is dus nu over een klein half uur."

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hayat's hart klopte eindelijk weer normaal. Dat moest Marouan zijn geweest. Oeeeeee als ze hem te pakken zou krijgen, ze zou echt boos op hem worden. Wie denkt hij dat hij is dat hij mij zo behandelen kan! dacht Hayat boos. Ze liep naar haar kamer. Eigenlijk was ze niet boos, ze was heel opgelucht. Zo opgelucht dat ze van blijdschap de kamer snel ging opruimen. Het was halfelf. Nog geen Marouan. Om kwart voor elf ging de hoteltelefoon. Hayat nam een beetje onzeker op. "Eh hallo?" zei ze. "Er is een jongeman voor je, kom je even naar beneden? Of kan hij naar de kamer komen?" vroeg de receptionist. "Laat hem maar naar boven komen hoor." zei Hayat. Eindelijk kon ze Marouan in haar armen houden.
Na een paar minuten hoorde ze geklop op de deur. Het was vreemd dat Marouan niet gelijk naar boven kwam. Hayat haastte zich naar de deur. Ze opende hem. Het was Marouan niet. Ze kon deze jongen niet. De jongen was bleek, lijkbleek, en huilde. "Jij bent Hayat?" vroeg de jongen zacht. "Ja" zei ze bang. Haar ogen werden vochtig. Hayat werd bang, wat was er aan de hand? "Ik ben de broer van Marouan. Ik kom net van het ziekenhuis. Marouan is overleden."

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hayat keek de broer aan. Het ging allemaal ineens heel raar. Hayat ging op haar knien zitten en keek naar de grond. Ineens leek het alsof ze pas een paar seconde later het nieuws besefte. Vanuit het niets begon ze te schreeuwen. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH" bleef het maar doorgaan. Net zolang tot ze niet meer kon. De broer ging naast haar zitten en probeerde haar te kalmeren, maar dat ging niet goed omdat Hayat van de wereld was. Ineens ging het gegil over naar hard gehuil. Gehuil van een meisje, dat weer alleen op de wereld was, en nu helemaal niemand meer had. Een meisje die haar engel verloren had, haar wederhelft. "Waarom God, waarom..."huilde ze hard verder. Marouan 's broer stikte haast in zijn eigen tranen en hield Hayat vast. Samen zaten ze zo op de grond. Helemaal alleen, toch met zijn tween. Ze waren beide iemand kwijt geraakt die veel voor ze betekende. Alles voor ze betekende. "Hayat" huilde de jongen. "Marouan is neergeschoten, hij leefde nog in het ziekenhuis en..." zei de jongen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hij kwam niet meer uit zijn woorden, het enige wat hij nog kon was huilen. Alleen maar huilen, met Hayat in zijn armen. "Hij vroeg direct naar jou, en vertelde mij dat je hier zat, en dat ik tegen je moest zeggen of je naar het ziekenhuis wilde komen" zei de jongen huilend. Hayat ging op het bed zitten met haar hoofd tussen haar benen. "Ik was al eerder geweest, maar toen was je er niet." zei hij. "Ik was naar hem opzoek" zei Hayat zwaar snikkend. "Toen ik terug naar het ziekenhuis kwam, vertelde ik hem dat je niet in je hotelkamer was. Toen zei hij dat als ik je sprak dat hij heel veel van je houd, en dat hij je nooit verlaten zal, nooit. Tien minuten later was hij er niet meer. Zijn hart stopte er gewoon ineens mee, terwijl het eerst juist heel goed ging." zei de jongen, en hij begon weer nog harder te huilen. Hayat ging op het bed liggen. "Ook zei hij dat ik je iets moest geven." De jongen haalde een tas te voorschijn. "Lieve Hayat, ik kom straks terug, ik ga even naar mijn familie toe, hier heb je een telefoon, dan bel ik je later op, " zei de jongen en hij liep de hotelkamer uit.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Hayat was van de wereld. Ze wilde niet meer leven. Ze liep de badkamer in en keek zichzelf in de spiegel aan. Ze werd nog misselijker dan dat ze zich al voelde en kotste over zichzelf heen. Hysterisch begon ze te gillen. "Marouaaaaaan, Allah, nee, alstublieft Vader nee, hij was de enige die ik had, waarom hij Vader, waarom?" huilde ze. Ze ging op de grond liggen. Ze voelde niets meer, ze rook niets meer, haar lichaam was verdoofd. Haar ogen waren op de tas gericht, maar ze kon niet opstaan. Ze sloot haar ogen. Nee, ze opende ze gelijk weer, want ze zag Marouan in haar hoofd. Ze voelde zijn aanraking. Het zou een verschrikkelijke nacht worden. Hayat kroop uiteindelijk voorzichtig naar de tas. Ze pakte hem vast en wreef hem langs haar gezicht. Marouan had deze tas aangeraakt. Ze opende de rits rustig. Haar ogen waren alleen op de tas gericht. Ze zette hem tussen haar benen.

----------


## lady_magrabia

Ze opende hem. Er zat geld in. Veel geld. Heel veel geld. Marouan had Hayat beloofd altijd voor haar te zorgen. Dus dit bedoelde hij ermee. Hoe kwam hij aan het geld? Het maakte Hayat niets uit, het geld betekende niets meer voor haar. Marouan zelf zou er niet mee terug komen. Het pakje! Dacht ze ineens. Hij had ook een klein pakje met een roos in zijn andere tas. Ze droogde haar tranen en haalde een diepe zucht. Het hielp niets. Ze kon haar tranen niet tegenhouden. Ze opende het pakje. Er zat een kettinkje in. En een hangertje waarop stond gegraveerd; Marouan & Hayat 4-ever. Hayat liet het kettinkje vallen en begon weer hard te huilen. Ze was hem kwijt aan de dood. Zo snel, zo onverwachts. Ze had hem nodig, nu harder dan ooit. Het verdriet dat ze vroeger had was niets vergeleken bij wat ze nu voelde, helemaal niets. Het was niet te beschrijven wat ze voelde.

----------


## lady_magrabia

De ring die ze van Marouan had bleek ook gegraveerd te zijn. "Marouan love Hayat" stond erin. Hayat kon het niet meer volhouden. Ze voelde zich zo alleen, verlaten en leeg van binnen. Zo onvoorstelbaar leeg. Ze sprak ook in zichzelf, met het idee dat Marouan naast haar stond. Ze beweerde ook dat hij voor haar verscheen. Haar dagen bestonden uit huilen en huilen. Ze heeft toen op een sombere ochtend, de wanhoop nabij en zonder enig toekomst vooruitzicht, voor de trein gesprongen en haar leven verloren laten gaan. 


EINDE . (waar gebeurd verhaal)

Dit is het einde van dit waargebeurde verhaal ik hoor wel van jullie wat jullie ervan vinden. beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

wollahilla hij is egt so mooiiiii
ik moest egt bijna huilen man
wollah het is egt so erg maar jah
allahoe akbar..........

----------


## miss123

Hey 
ik vind het zo'n erg verhaal meid ik heb er gehuilt terwijl ik het aant lezen was  :verdriet:  ik vindt het egt zo erg !!!!!!!

DOeiii karima  :verdriet:   :verdriet:  ik vind het egt zOOOOOOOOO erg !!!!!

----------


## Reborn-*1991

'k heb gehuilt, gehuilt en huil nog steeds. Het is echt een aangrijpend verhaal. En zo mooi, het gevoel dat er iemand voor je is als niemand je accepteert en niemand je begrijpt is zo mooi. Ik hoop dat ik ooit zo'n persoon tegen kom en die ook zo om mij geeft, maar niet dood gaat!!!!!!

xxReborn-*1991

----------


## kleine moslima

ooh zo erg hij was alles voor haar en het was al moeilijk voor haar meskina xxxx incha allah komt het goed xxxxxxxxx :tranen:  da was een chok

----------


## kleine moslima

:tranen:  das echt erg ik ben echt aan het huilen das gewoon fucking triest meskina da was echt grote lievde lievde op het eerste gezicht xxxx

----------


## Narjjisss

Wollah zo erg!!! Ik heb echt traantjjes gelaten..

----------


## Forwho?

notif!

----------


## Forwho?

up!!!

----------


## faatjje

oeff ik heb gehuild. ma sha allah zo zie je maar dat liefde alles overwint met de wil van Allah swt.

----------


## Moslim(a)

Wauw mashallah mooi verhaal . Jekunt goed schrijven!!!!!

----------


## islamicty

Leuke verhaal, goed geschreven!

----------


## Miran

Tranen staan in me ogen

----------


## Haf1993

:traan1:

----------


## muhammed9991

"Een waargebeurde verhaal..!"Valt niet mee dat Nederlands hea.

----------


## Daniel071

Respect voor hoe mooi dit geschreven is 👌 Mogen zij elkaar weer vinden 🙏

----------

